
IQ Test Result: Advanced AI Machine Matches Four-Year-Old Child's Score - rms
http://www.technologyreview.com/view/541936/iq-test-result-advanced-ai-machine-matches-four-year-old-childs-score/
======
rms
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.03390](http://arxiv.org/abs/1509.03390)

